# Recommendation on flower service in Manila area?



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

would anyone be able to recommend a reliable flower service in the Manila area?

Ideally I would want to send a little plant instead of flowers, however flowers would work as well.

I would need to pay with an international Credit Card and have the flowers/plant delivered at a particular time for a birthday.

Thank you for any recommendations.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ExpatMRTW said:


> Hi there,
> 
> would anyone be able to recommend a reliable flower service in the Manila area?
> 
> ...


If you were to contact and use a local florist yourself and use your credit card it would be tremendous risk to your credit card. Also, sending cash to them here, your cash would likely be gone and nothing delivered.

Your very best bet and safest way is to use an FTD Florist in your local area. Pay there and let FTD deliver here.

Another thing too. No matter how you send. No matter what FTD says will be delivered; it is usually something nice but very different from what you order.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> If you were to contact and use a local florist yourself and use your credit card it would be tremendous risk to your credit card. Also, sending cash to them here, your cash would likely be gone and nothing delivered.
> 
> Your very best bet and safest way is to use an FTD Florist in your local area. Pay there and let FTD deliver here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jet Lag!

I came across a few local flower services but could not find any reviews, hence I would agree with you on your statement above.

I can ask my local coworkers to do that for me but I do not want to cross the line for personal favors for my girlfriend.

In case any one used a flower service, it would be great to get some feedback on that.

I will also check the FTD service.

Thank you!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you sure your girlfriend enjoys flowers, although the concept is catching on it's not widespread. My wife's take on flowers in the early days was they soon die and I cannot eat them.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Are you sure your girlfriend enjoys flowers, although the concept is catching on it's not widespread. My wife's take on flowers in the early days was they soon die and I cannot eat them.


She is OK with flowers - but she is pragmatic too and doesn't like the fact that they do die quickly. Therefore I wanted to get a little plant.

I checked FTD (not serving Phils) and some other services but it's either very expensive or very unreliable per ratings.

Unless someone knows about a reliable vendor I might just skip that idea and postpone until I'm in Manila in June.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Had an idea... While here next month, if you go touring around and decide on a trip to Baguio City, there are thousands of small, potted plants to buy there. Mostly outdoor type plants and in the Manila area would have to be watered on an almost daily basis to survive.
My wife was up there just last month and came home with 4 or 5 small ones for our front porch.
Below is a photo of just one of the many - many places there that have plants of all kinds for sale.

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You could try WowPhilippines, I have never tried them but they seem to cater for what you are looking for.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have used Flora2000 a few times and they delivered nice roses. Except the last time. The roses were very wilted and damaged. I complained to Flora2000 online and the local outfit delivered another 18 roses that were perfect, by LBC. Even though they botched the first 18 (easy to do in the hot weather of the Philippines) they followed up with good customer service. They attached a note to the new roses:

"We would like to apologize for our lapse in service. We have failed in our promise of exceptional service, for this we are deeply sorry. Although we know that we could no longer remedy our mistake, we still would want to send you this bouquet of flowers, as a sign of our sincere apology. We regret any inconvenience, pain or damage we have caused you. We would be doing our best to be of better service in the future" signed My Flower Depot Team"

I appreciate that kind of followup when a mistake happens, and I would use Flora2000 again. They might have some plants.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I have used Island Rose both from the USA and when here locally, good service and no problem with the credit card. Just google them and you choose the delivery date.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have sent flowers here in the Philippines and Jet lag is correct...use FTD...they DO have associate florists here because that is who I used.

I went online with FTD, purchased a plant and FTD delivered it or had it delivered to Quezon City on the north side of Manila. I spoke with the friend a few days later and the flowers were delivered as promised and FTD did not abuse my credit card.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've used Flora 2000 and havent had a problem with them.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Had an idea... While here next month, if you go touring around and decide on a trip to Baguio City, there are thousands of small, potted plants to buy there. Mostly outdoor type plants and in the Manila area would have to be watered on an almost daily basis to survive.
> My wife was up there just last month and came home with 4 or 5 small ones for our front porch.
> Below is a photo of just one of the many - many places there that have plants of all kinds for sale.
> 
> Jet Lag


Thank you Jet Lag!

Baguio is on the list and it looks beautiful. 

My June trip is fully booked with workshops and we are going just to Bantangas on the weekends. 

As much as I appreciate to fly over for business, it really cramps 36 hours into 24...

Thank you for the tip - much appreciated


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> I've used Flora 2000 and havent had a problem with them.


Thank you HondaGuy.

After reading a lot of reviews, I dropped the idea and will just send a package via USPS tomorrow.... no flowers but instead chocolate and other goodies. 

I expect the package to cost me around $50 but at least i will get tracking with USPS (for what that is worth).

I will check out Flora 2000 for the future though - thank you for the tip!


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have sent flowers here in the Philippines and Jet lag is correct...use FTD...they DO have associate florists here because that is who I used.
> 
> I went online with FTD, purchased a plant and FTD delivered it or had it delivered to Quezon City on the north side of Manila. I spoke with the friend a few days later and the flowers were delivered as promised and FTD did not abuse my credit card.


I checked FTD and their site stated that they are not serving the Philippines... 

Perhaps i made a mistake in not checking their international affiliates correctly on their site.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Gary D said:


> You could try WowPhilippines, I have never tried them but they seem to cater for what you are looking for.


Thank you Gary D. I will check them for the next time (hopefully I will be able to deliver in person by that time though  )


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

bidrod said:


> I have used Island Rose both from the USA and when here locally, good service and no problem with the credit card. Just google them and you choose the delivery date.


Thank you bidrod for the information - much appreciated


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ExpatMRTW said:


> Thank you Jet Lag!
> 
> Baguio is on the list and it looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


That's too bad you have such a short time here. Hopefully you'll have a week or two in the future to really look around a bit.

I used an FTD florist in the States back in the 90's to send flowers here so that's why I thought of using one of their agents now.
If they are no longer serving the Philippines it would be due to the high level of corruption in all areas of government and business. All the more reason to not use any other service now I would think.



Best Of Luck and enjoy the quick trip,

Jet Lag


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Check out proflowers.com and navigate to their international delivery...they do the PI. I sent flowers to my now wife, and even her mom, numerous times in the past and they arrived At the Door in just few days of order. They were in decent shape when arrived....roses. Not always perfect, but got the job done.


----------

